# Fail!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess I need an explanation on this one.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

"I shoot people and pets" :lol: Me, too!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

More Failure...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I love these ones


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I went to Dairy Queen tonight too... but I didnt know I could get one of those!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Taste's like Grandma belongs here :lol: viewtopic.php?f=46&t=17149


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Doesnt that sushi look delicious?!


----------

